# Water



## LouiseE (May 7, 2008)

We have just moved into a villa on the Meadows that has stood empty for 8 months. We drained the water tank twice to flush it all through but the warm water coming out of the taps upstairs is still brown. Also, I think the cold water is undrinkable - if we clean our teeth in it we get upset tummies! Are we able to contact the water company about this or do I employ someone privately?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Start by contacting your landlord immediately!



_


----------



## sameena (Nov 7, 2007)

Hello Louisse,

Please contact DEWA (Dubai Electricity and Water Authority). As for drinking water, most of the people here usually prefer bottled mineral water. Please contact one among the suppliers between Nestle, Oasis etc.

Also please contact the Landlord and report the issues immediately. I can very well understand how unbearable it should be.

All the best!

Sameena.


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh dear I hope this doesn't give you a bad impression of Dubai! 

I've just rented a water system from Oasis - Dhs 300.00 for the year for the water cooler (it pumps out REALLY cold water) and the 5 gallon bottles cost Dhs 7.50 each. Bargain! And they deliver it all free. And it's more environmentally friendly than buying hundreds of litre plastic bottles


----------



## maryos (May 30, 2008)

Sorry for the mundane question, but I would like to know, is the water in Dubai soft? I am assuming that it is mostly sourced via desalination and that it therefore is indeed soft, but that is all guesswork and it would be useful to have it confirmed


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

As far as I can tell, yes. It is certainly a lot softer than the water was in London - my hair and skin certainly feel a lot softer


----------



## acassim (Aug 1, 2008)

wait till your hair starts falling


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Not sure if it was the water or the weather but my hair felt like wool after a few months!  I've been treating it with hot oils since being back in Europe and it's back to it's former glory!

However, I was able to drink tap water when I lived in IC, no ill effects were felt.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Not sure if it was the water or the weather but my hair felt like wool after a few months!  I've been treating it with hot oils since being back in Europe and it's back to it's former glory!
> 
> However, I was able to drink tap water when I lived in IC, no ill effects were felt.


Reminds me of the state of my hair when I first moved to London! I think my poor hair was shocked by the cold weather - the water was the final straw and my hair literally fell out in clumps. Thought I was going to go bald for while! It's not doing too bad now but I reckon that the change to your hair was due to both the change in climate and the water!!

I hope that my hair will go back to its former glory as well when I get to Dubai!! The climate back home is tropical and my hair does get considerably healthier during the summer months!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I think the state of my hair was due to the water rather than the climate as I moved from one hot country (Spain) to Dubai. Now I'm back in the cold (UK), it's gone back to looking and feeling healthy again.


----------



## acassim (Aug 1, 2008)

The water is hard here. I find that my hair just falls out in clumps here. Lots of people have advised me to use bottled water to wash my hair but I think thats just extreme. Lets hope I don't go bald in the next few years!!!


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

Pasananda have you left us for good?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

BLM said:


> Pasananda have you left us for good?


I hope not, BLM!!! I've left Dubai as I quit my job but hope to return if I manage to secure another!

At the moment, I'm sat listening to the howling wind and rain outside.......and missing Dubai so badly!


----------



## James - UK (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey Pasanada - I can also vouch for your weather experience, being in Newcastle right now, looking out my office window at sheet after sheet of raining pounding down - wettest august in history.... lovely!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I know what you mean, James, plenty of water coming down here in Salisbury too! LOL


----------



## James - UK (Aug 18, 2008)

You know how it works, it rains all month, the sun comes out for one weekend and the following week there's a hose pipe ban! 

The delights of england and its summer! lol


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

You sound so cynical, James!  lol

I'm counting down going back "home" to Spain for a month; can't wait to feel the warmth on my back and possibly more earthquakes (there has been 3 this year in my hometown!!) lol


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

James - UK said:


> You know how it works, it rains all month, the sun comes out for one weekend and the following week there's a hose pipe ban!
> 
> The delights of england and its summer! lol


My thoughts exactly!! Been raining practically all day in London and I've been feeling even more glum with each passing hour!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> My thoughts exactly!! Been raining practically all day in London and I've been feeling even more glum with each passing hour!


Also gloomy and dull in Cheltenham, yet my car was boiling when I got in it - hmmmm random 

This has to be the most comprehensive water based thread I've ever read, from dodgy taps and brown water, to hair and baldness and then on to a comprehensive UK weather snap shot


----------

